# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  H δική μου ιστορία

## mariafc

Η δική μου ιστορία ξεκινάει περίπου πριν από 5 χρόνια τότε που ήμουν υπέρβαρη με τον δείκτη της ζυγαριάς να δείχνει περί τα 100 κιλά. Χωρίς να έχω τότε κάποιο σοβαρό κόμπλεξ με το βάρος μου αλλά λόγω ενός χρόνιου προβλήματος με τη μέση μου ξεκινάω να κάνω δίαιτα για να χάσω όπως μου είχε συστήσει ο γιατρός καμιά δεκαριά κιλά. Ξεκινάω λοιπόν τη δίαιτα μόνη μου αρχικά και χάνω σχετικά εύκολα 20 κιλά περίπου. Φυσικά βλέποντας το αποτέλεσμα έχω αρχίσει να γλυκαίνομαι και θέλω να χάσω και άλλο. Κάπου εκεί ο μεταβολισμός μου κολλάει οπότε και καταφεύγω σε διαιτολόγο με τη βοήθεια της οποίας χάνω άλλα 20 κιλά. Στα 60 πλέον κιλά με ύψος 1.65 ήμουν υπερήφανη για τον ευατό μου καθώς ποτέ δεν πίστευα ξεκινώντας την προσπάθεια μου ότι θα έφτανα σε αυτά τα κιλά. Σταματώντας από τη διαιτολόγο συνέχιζα να κάνω μόνη μου το διαιτολόγιο και χάνω άλλα 4 κιλά. 56 κιλα; Πέταγα από χαρά τρομάρα μου. Κάπου εκεί αρχίζει και το μαρτύριο. Με το φόβο ότι μια μέρα θα ξυπνήσω και θα πάρω πίσω όλα τα κιλά αρχίζω την κακή διατροφή. Τρώω συνέχεια βραστά και σε μικρές ποσότητες. Κάπου εκεί φυσικά μου κόβεται και η περίοδος. Φυσικά εγώ δεν πτόηθηκα από το γεγονός. Η απώλεια κιλών είχε πλέον μετατραπεί σε ψύχωση με αποκορύφωση λίγους μήνες μετά που άρχισα να τρώω ελάχιστα πράγμα που μου έφερε και άλλα προβλήματα υγείας. 
Τον τελευταίο χρόνο παίχτηκε το χειρότερο μέρος του εφιάλτη όπου πλέον έχω φτάσει τα 40 κιλά τρώγοντας ελάχιστα και μην πίνοντας καν νερό γιατί είχα φτάσει σε σημείο με το που πίνω νερό λόγω της αφυδάτωσης να παίρνω 1,5 κιλό!!!!
Η ζωή μου εφιαλτική. Μέρα νύχτα καυγάδες στο σπίτι, κατάθλιψη, άρνηση για όλους και για όλα. Το μόνο που υπήρχε ήταν η σκιά μου και τίποτα άλλο.
Μέχρι που ήρθε η μέρα που αποφάσισα ότι δεν πάει άλλο πια. Σας λέω είχα φτάσει να μην πίνω νερό. Εδώ και ένα μήνα σε συνεργασία με διαιτολόγο έχω ξεκινήσει πάλι να τρώω κανονικά και έχω πάρει 8 κιλά. Δε θα πω ψέμματα με έχει κυριεύσει το άγχος γιατί η άυξηση αυτή του σωματικού μου βάρους έγινε πολύ γρήγορα και φοβάμαι πως ο οργανισμός μου δε θα χει μπει σε μια σειρά όταν θα φτάσω στα κίλά που συμφωνήσαμε με τη διαιτολόγο και ότι θα συνεχίσω να παίρνω αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχω λυγίσει ακόμα. Τηρώ το πρόγραμμα κατά γράμμα μην πω ότι κάνω και παρασπονδίες γιατί με έχει πιάσει ακατάσχετη πείνα κουλό ε? Δεν πείναγα οταν δεν έτρωγα και πεινάω τώρα και προς το παρόν ζω με το φόβο μου. Ζω με το άγχος της παχιάς φιγούρας, ψυχολογικά δηλαδή δε μπορώ να πω ότι ακόμα έχω γιατρευτεί, το κόλλημα δε φεύγει έτσι εύκολα αλλά σωματικά είμαι πλέον καλά γιατί πραγματικά έφτασα ένα βήμα πριν από το θάνατο καθώς η αφυδάτωση την οποία είχα προκαλέσει μου προκάλεσε όταν πλέον ξανάπια νερό οίδημα στα πόδια (φοβηθήκαμε και για νεφρική ανεπάρκεια). Τώρα είμαι καλά, αισθάνομαι ότι έχω περισσότερη ενέργεια, το οίδημα υποχωρεί και προσπαθώ να κοιτάξω το μέλλον με αισιοδοξία. Ακόμα και το χρόνιο πρόβλημα της δυσκοιλιότητας μου λύθηκε. 
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να γιατρέψω και το πρόβλημα του Μυαλού αλλά γι αυτό νομίζω θα χρειαστώ καιρό ακόμα. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι μπήκε το νερό στο αυλάκι. Συμβουλές σε άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα δεν έχς να δώσω. Έκανα πολλές τρέλες από μόνη μου για να χω δικαίωμα να ομιλώ. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι κορίτσια σωθείτε όσο είναι νωρίς. Ο δρόμος στην αρχή είναι γολγοθάς το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι όμως η ζωή είναι ωραία. Το βλέπω τώρα που πήγα να τη χάσω. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας. Ελπίζω έστω και λίγο να βοήθησα με τη δική μου εμπειρία. Θα με ενδιέφερε σε αυτό το τόπικ που άνοιξα να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας και κυρίως από παιδιά που βρίσκονται η πέρασαν το στάδιο της θεραπείας που βρίσκομαι και εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή. Καταφέρνετε να διατηρείστε στο βάρος σας; Πως έγινε η αποκατάσταση σας;

----------


## alexandrita

Συγχαρητήρια για ο,τι εχει καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα και για την προσπάθεια που κάνεις....
Θέλω να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση... με την περίοδο τι γίνεται?έχει επανέλθει?

----------


## mariafc

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Η περίοδος όχι δεν έχει επανέλθει ακόμα και φανταζόμαι πως θα χρειαστεί χρόνος ακόμα για να γίνει αυτό. Υποτίθεται πρέπει να πάρω άλλα 7 κιλά ακόμα. Υποθέτω ότι περίπου σε εκείνα τα κιλά και έχοντας πλέον ο οργανισμός μου μπει σε μια τάξη με σωστή διατροφή θα ξαναέρθει. 2 χρόνια κάνω υπομονή σε αυτό το θέμα ας κάνω λίγο ακόμη. Η διαιτολόγος με διαβεβαιώνει επειδή μου είπε ότι βλέπει μεγάλη βελτιώση στο σώμα μου ότι δε θα αργήσει να έρθει το ίδιο λέει και ο γυναικολόγος μου.

----------


## Ava_ed

Καταρχήν να σου πω πως θαυμάζω απεριόριστα όσους έχουν κάνει άλματα και όσους τόλμησαν να τα βάλουν με το μυαλό τους και να βγουν νικητές. Ανήκεις σε αυτή την κατηγορία. Έζησες και τις δύο όψεις του νομίσματος. Με ιδανικά τα 55 κιλά, είδες και το πώς είναι να είσαι παχύσαρκος, αλλά και το άλλο άκρο. Την ιστορία της παχυσαρκίας τη ζω άμεσα. Της ανορεξίας την έζησα μέσω μίας φίλης, η οποία κόντεψε να πεθάνει, αλλά σώθηκε τελευταία στιγμή, λόγω του θανάτου μιας δικής της φίλης, που ήταν στην ίδια κατάσταση. Οξύμωρο, ε?
Συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά!

----------


## POZ

Συγχαρητήρια κ απο εμένα!Σου εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι ώσπου να ξαναγίνεις εντελώς υγιής!Και εγώ για την περίοδο θέλω νασε ρωτήσω όπως κ η Αλεξανδρίτα...σου είπε δλδ η γυναικολόγος οτι για ΞΑΝΑέρθει περίοδος πρέπει να φτάσεις 55κιλά ?ή οτι αυτά τα κιλά είναι τα ιδανικά σου?Στο ρωτάω γιατί περνάω ίδια φάση και με ύψος 1.66 στα 50-52 κιλά είχα πάντα κανονικότατη περίοδο.(στο παρελθόν)

----------


## mariafc

όχι δε μου είπε ότι σε αυτά τα κιλά θα μου ξαναέρθει αυτόματα η περίοδος απλα μου είπε ότι το βάρος που θα ταν καλό να φτάσω και απο κει και περα να διατηρούμαι σε αυτό είναι τα 53-55 κιλά. Βέβαια εγώ έχω πανικοβληθεί κορίτσια πάρα πολύ και η ψυχολογία μου αρχίζει να πέφτει γιατί μέσα σε 20 μέρες πήρα πολλά κιλά 9 τον αριθμό λόγω κατακράτησης υγρών ενώ έπρεπε να χα πάρει τα μισά περίπου και έχω τρομοκρατηθεί γιατί ο μεταβολισμός μου είναι ακόμα σε πλήρη αταξία και φοβάμαι ότι φτάνοντας στα 53 κιλά δε θα σταματήσει το κοντέρ. Αρχίζω να κάνω πάλι τις χαζές σκέψεις ότι θα γίνω χοντρή και δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Δεν εγκαταλείπω μεν την προσπάθεια αλλά βασανίζομαι πολύ. Παρακαλώ αν υπάρχει κάποια ανάλογη περίπτωση με τη δική μου ασ μου γράψει εδώ την εμπειρία του. 
Όσο αφορά τώρα την περίοδο δε μου προσδιόρισε το πότε θα έρθει απλά με διαβεβαίωσε ότι τρώγοντας πλέον σωστά και έχοντας το ιδανικό βάρος αργά ή γρήγορα θα έρθει ξανά. Επέμεινα πολύ σε αυτό το θέμα και τη ρώτησα κιόλας μήπως θα πρεπε να το πάρω απόφαση ότι δε θα ξαναέρθει αλλά εκείνη ήταν κατηγορηματική. Επίσης ο γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει ότι είναι και θέμα άγχους. Όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτομαι λέει και αγχώνομαι τόσο δε θα έρχονται. 
Εσύ ΡΟΖ αυτή την περίοδο δεν έχεις περίοδο?

----------


## POZ

Eγώ δεν έχω περίοδο κοντά έναν χρόνο, πριν ακόμα χάσω τα πολλά κιλά, απο τότε που άρχισα τις μαλακίες με υποθερμιδικές δίαιτες, πείνα κ εμετούς.Όταν τελικά αξιώθηκα να πάω στη γυναικολόγο ήμουν 42.8 κιλά με το που με είδε με ζύγισε φαντάζεσαι πώς ήμουν.Μου είπε να πάρω σιγά σιγά κιλά κ να φτάσω τα 50 τουλάχιστον.Σε διαιτολόγο δεν έχω πάει , ούτε ενδοκρινολόγο.Πήρα τα κιλά(κ γιαυτό καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την ψυχολογία σου)τώρα είμαι 50 πάνω κάτω με μικρές διακυμάνσεις αλλά περίοδος τίποτα.Βέβαια εδώ κ έναν μήνα ουσιαστικά έχω σταθεροποιηθεί σε αυτά τα κιλά οπότε δν ξέρω πόσο χρόνο θέλει.Εσένα η γυναικολόγος σου είπε οτι θα πάρει κάποιους μήνες αφου φτάσεις ξανα τα σωστά κιλά για να έρθει?νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο είχα διαβάσει..

----------


## POZ

καλά εννοείται και το άγχος , άγχος.όλη μέρα το σκέφτομαι πλεον

----------


## POZ

και μη αγχώνεσαι 9 κιλά σε 20 μέρες δν γίνεται με τίποτα. άλλο υγρά άλλο λίπος.το λίπος μας ενδιαφέρει , τα υγρά καλύτερο απτο να είσαι αφυδατωμένη απτους εμετούς ή την αφαγία

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα ροζ. Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να μην αγχώνομαι. Δεν αγχώνομαι βασικά για τα 9 κιλά γιατί μου ήταν απαραίτητα αλλά αγχώνομαι γιατί δεν έχουν μείνει πολλά ακόμα για να πάρω και όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω είμαι σε φάση που παχαίνω με το νερό και τρελαίνομαι ότι φτάνω στα 53-55 εγώ δε θα μπορέσω να συντηρήσω το βάρος μου. 
Εντάξει αυτά τα 9 κιλά δεν είναι από το φαι είναι λόγω τησ κατακράτησης υγρών. 
Η διαιτολόγος μου μου έκανε λιπομέτρηση και εκεί φάνηκε αυτό ακριβώς ότι αυξήθηκαν τα υγρά στον οργανισμό μου αλλά δυστυχώς το λίπος μου είναι ακόμα πάτος. 
Καλά να πάθω εγώ και οι χαζομάρες μου τα προκάλεσαν όλα αυτά απλά μπορεί το σώμα μου τώρα να είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση αλλά δυστυχώς ακόμα το μυαλό μου παίζει διάφορα παιχνίδια. 
Πάντως ρε παιδιά πείτε μου δεν είναι γελοίο να τρώω κανονικά να μην αγχώνομαι να φάω παστίτσιο πχ που άλλες εποχές θα βγαζα σπυριά και να παχαίνω επειδη θα πιω τρεις γουλιές παραπάνω? Φανταστείτε πόσο κακό είχα κάνει που αυτή τη στιγμή αναγκάζομαι να πίνω μόνο 4 ποτήρια νερό τη μέρα και αυτά γουλιά γουλιά γιατί αλλιώς με πονάει το στομάχι μου πρώτον και δεύτερον κάνω κατακρατήσεις και μου μένουν ένα σωρό κιλά. Να τώρα αυτή την εβδομάδα μέσα σε μία μέρα πήρα ένα κιλό μόνο και μόνο επειδή ήπια λίγο νερό παραπάνω. 
Όλη μέρα μασάω τσίχλες και καραμέλες γιατί κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο μου κόβουν τη δίψα. 
Εσύ Ροζ τα κιλά που πήρες τα πήρες μόνη σου και σε πόσο χρόνο αν επιτρέπεται? Και είχες τέτοια πρόβληματα κατακρατήσεων? Επίσης μου γράφεις ότι εδώ και ένα μήνα έχεις σταθεροποιηθεί. Αν επιτρέπεται πως το κατάφερες αυτό? Μπορείς για παράδειγμα να μου γράψεις μια μέρα σου τι τρως? Αχ συγνώμη αν σε πρήζω με τις ερωτήσεις μου αλλά υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα, κάποιες αγωνίες που δεν έχω με ποιον να τις μοιραστώ. Θα μοιραστώ κάποια πράγματα με τους γονείς μου και τη μάνα μου κυρίως αλλά εκείνη δε μπορεί να καταλάβει το φόβο μου στο θέμα κιλών. Αυτή την απασχολεί μόνο να τρώω και ότι γίτωσα λέει από το χάρου τα δόντια. Καλά δίκιο έχει η γυναίκα δε λέω αλλά και εγώ από τη μεριά μου δε μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τους φόβους μου από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Ήδη κάνω τεράστια προσπάθεια. 

Και συνεχίζω με το θέμα περιόδου να σου πω δυο τρία πράγματα μιας και 2,5 χρόνια τώρα κοντεύω να κάνω διατριβή. 
Καταρχήν εμένα η περίοδος μου κόπηκε στα 56 κιλά πριν δηλαδή αρχίσω τις μαλακίες με τη διατροφή. Κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησα. Το κοίταξα αμέσως το θέμα γιατί θορυβήθηκα γιατί στο θέμα περιόδου ήμουνα πάντα ρολόι όταν λέμε ρολόι ρολόι. Μόνο την ίδια ώρα δε μου έρχονταν. Μια φορά μόνο μου χε συμβεί να μην ξαναέχω περίοδο και αυτό στις πανελλήνιες λόγω άγχους. 
Κάνω λοιπόν εξετάσεις υπερηχογραφήματα και δε μου βρίσκουν τίποτα. Αλλάζω τον ένα γιατρό μετά τον άλλο και εξηγώ σε όλους το ιστορικό μου ότι δηλαδή είχα χάσει τότε κοντά 40 κιλά οπότε όλοι υπέθεταν πως αυτή ήταν η αιτία και αργά η γρήγορα θα έρχονταν. Κάπως έτσι μεταξύ γιατρών περνάει ο πρώτος χρόνος. Εγώ στη μαύρη απελπισία. Ψυχολογικά πάτος με αυτό το θέμα και νεύρα πολλά νεύρα και τριχοφυία απόρροια όπως μου πε ο γιατρός της έλλειψης περιόδου. Στο μεταξύ παίρνς την κατρακύλα και αρχίζω την αφαγία. Περίοδος γιοκ φυσικά. Στον 1,5 χρόνο αλλάζω πάλι γυναικολόγο κάνω ένα σωρό εξετάσεις απο ορμονικές μέχρι καρκινικές και αρχίζω θεραπεία με gynofen. Αντισυλληπτικά χάπια όπου αν τα παίρνεις σου έρχεται κανονικά η περίοδος και υποτίθεται πως όταν παρέλθει το διάστημα της θεραπείας θα φταναν να έρθουν από μόνα τους. 7 μήνες τα παίρνα και ήμουν κάπως πιο ήρεμη γιατί έστω και με φάρμακα είχα περίοδο. Τελειώνει το 7μηνο και φυσικά περίδος από μόνη της δεν ήρθε και στο μεταξύ εγώ είχα φτάσει τα 40 κιλά και ήμουν μια ζωντανή νεκρή. Που ναρθει η περίοδος; Αφού και στο γυναικολόγο ντρεπόμουν να πάω να μη δει το χάλι μου και με ζυγίσει. 
Να σου πω τη μαύρη αλήθεια εγώ κάποιες στιγμές είχα αρχίσει να συμβιβάζομαι με το γεγονός ότι δε θα ξαναέρθει ποτέ αλλά πάντως σε όσους γυναικολόγους και να πήγα όλοι μου είπαν το ίδιο θα ξάνάρθει όταν θα κάνω σωστή διατροφή και θα μαι σε ένα φυσιολογικό βάρος. Από τη στιγμή που η περίοδος ερχόταν με τα φάρμακα και ορμονικά δεν είχα κάτι αποκλείεται λέει να μην ξαναέρθουν. Επίσης μου συνέστησαν να μην αγχώνομαι. Όσο λέει το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια τόσο δε θα έρθουν γιατί ο παράγοντας ψυχολογία είναι πολύ σημαντικός. Να μην ανησυχώ λέει δεν είναι η συντέλεια του κόσμου που δε μου έρχεται η περίοδος και συμβαίνει και σε άλλες γυναίκες και όχι μόνο λόγω διατροφής. Γενικά σε όλους τους γυναικόλόγους που΄πήγα ίδια αντιμετώπιση. Ναι μεν είναι πρόβλημα αλλά μην τρελαίνεσαι κιόλας. ʼκου μην τρελαίνομαι που μου μπαίνουν ιδέες για τις χειρότερες αρρώστειες, ότι δε θα κάνω παιδιά και τέτοια. 
Τώρα όσο αφορά τη δική σου περίπτωση με ύψος 1,66 νομίζω ότι σου χρειάζονται ακόμα 3-4 κιλάκια αν κρίνω με βάση εμένα αν και αυτά είναι θέμα και του κάθε οργανισμού δε μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις. Ναι ναι θα μου πεις να τα πάρω εγώ τα κιλά εμένα όμως ποιος μου διαβεβαιώνει ότι θα έρθει η περίοδος? Και αν δεν έρθει και μείνω με τα κιλα? Εγω αυτό σκέφτομαι αλλά από αυτό που χω καταλάβει είναι ότι αν έχεις ενα φυσιολογικό βάρος για το ύψος σου το οποίο θα ποικίλει 1-2 κιλά ανάλογα τον οργανισμό και έχεις μια σταθερά καλή διατροφή όχι μια μέρα τρώω και την άλλη νηστεία και ορθοδοξία και πάνω από όλα ψυχική ηρεμία τότε θα επανέλθει. Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο παίζει το λίπος ρόλο γιατί πχ εγώ είχα πει στο γυναικολόγο ότι είμαι ελλειποβαρής και μου είπε ότι μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό. 
Τώρα για το χρονικό διάστημα δυστυχώς αυτό δε μπορώ να το προσδιορίσω αλλά αφού σιγά σιγά τον φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο και κάναμε πρόοδο νομίζω μπορούμε να περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα. 
Ωχ μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι έγραψα έκθεση ιδεών. Συγνώμη αν σε κούρασα. Αν θες να με ρωτήσεις κάτι άλλο πιο εξειδικευμένο με χαρά να σου απαντήσω αν μπορώ. Έχω γυρίσει όλους τους γιατρούς και πλέον νομίζω επάξια διεκδικώ να πάρω πτυχίο έστω για νοσοκόμα.

----------


## alexandrita

"Έχω γυρίσει όλους τους γιατρούς και πλέον νομίζω επάξια διεκδικώ να πάρω πτυχίο έστω για νοσοκόμα. " χαχαχαχα

βασικά ναι!έχεις δίκιο για το λίπος!!!δεν είναι τόσο θέμα κιλών παίζει ρόλο και το ποσοστό του λίπους μάλλον. γι αυτό οι περισσότερες αθλήτριες έχουν πρόβλημα με την περίοδο.

----------


## POZ

mariafc γειά σου ξανά!Τους ίδιους ακριβώς φόβους κ σκέψεις έχουμε, δεν στο λέω για να σε παρηγορήσω αλλά μάλλον είναι κοινό..Δεν ξέρω εσύ εαν το συζητάς με τους δικούς σου, σκέψου εγώ έχω κ μια μάνα που με παίρνει κάθε μέρα τηλέφωνο να δει αν αδιαθέτησα...ΕΛΕΟΣ!Είμαι κ πολύ αγχώδης απτην φύση μου..Εγώ κατακρατήσεις τέτοιες είχα όταν τρεφόμουν στερητικά και πεινούσα.Συνέχεια είχα πρησμένη κοιλιά-στομάχι.Τα κιλά εγώ με πολύ κόπο, τα πήρα μέσα σε 4-5 μήνες, και λέω με κόπο γιατί τρόμαζα και πισωγύριζα σε νηστείες και κατευθείαν έχανα.Με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς άρχισα να συνηθίζω τον εαυτό μου, τον Αύγουστο εν όψη διακοπών το ξαναέραψα ....τώρα προσπαθώ να αποβάλλω τη συνήθεια να μετράω θερμίδες και έχω σταθεροποιηθεί σχετικά, αλλά εκτός απο κάτι διαστήματα 4-5 ημερών που τρώω πολύ λιπαρές τροφές -κυρίως γλυκά- γενικά τρώω όσο πεινάω ΑΛΛΑ άλιπες τροφές.π.χ. πρωι ένα τοστ ή ένα κουλούρι και ένα γάλα, μετά κανένα μήλο, μεσημέρι κανονική μερίδα φαί(όσπριο, κρεας, λαδερο ότι θέλω)με μαύρο ψωμί και φέτα, απόγευμα αν θέλω κανέναν χυμό ή φρούτα ή γιαούρτι με μέλι, βράδυ πάλι σαν το μεσημέρι , ίσως λίγο πιο ελαφρά.Πριν κοιμηθώ αν πεινάω , κανένα γιαούρτι με φρούτα ή καμιά φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.Καλά, ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε το λιπαρό φαγητό, πίτσες , σφολιάτες, χάμπουργκερ και τέτοια ποτέ δεν τα έτρωγα οπότε ούτε κ τώρα τα ζητάω.Αλλά ας πούμε ακόμα φοβάμαι το λάδι, ή να φάω μια κρέπα που τρελλαίνομαι.. Μου είχε πει η γυναικολόγος στην εξέταση, οτι δεν έχω περίοδο επειδή έχει μειωθεί πολύ το βάρος μου και το λίπος και μάλιστα κάτι είχε δει στο υπερηχογράφημα πολύ λεπτο(τράχηλο?μήτρα?κάτι τέτοιο-αλλά είμαι λίγο άσχετη και δεν θυμάμαι όνομα-.Μπορεί να στο έχουν πει κ εσένα και να κατάλαβες τι εννοώ...Ναι μάλλον παίζει ρόλο κ το λίπος, εγώ άρχισα να έχω διαταραχές στην περίοδο εδώ κ 2 χρόνια(κ εγώ ρολόι ήμουν)που παρόλο που ήμουν σε φυσιολογικότατα κιλά ,τις περισ.μέρες έτρωγα μόνο γιαούρτια, ακτινίδια κ σαλάτες.Και πριν 3 χρόνια που ήμουν αδύνατη όπως τώρα άλλα και με λιπαρές τροφές, είχα περίοδο κανονικά.Δεν ξέρω εικασίες κάνω απο αυτά που έχω δει στον οργανισμό μου.Σίγουρα πάντως έχω διαβάσει οτι η δίαιτες χωρίς καθόλου λιπαρά προκαλούν διαταραχές στον κύκλο.ʼντε πάρτο απόφαση όμως , ειδικά μετά απο το στάδιο της ανορεξίας..Θέλω να πάρω 2 κιλά ακόμα(με παίρνει) αλλά θέλω να τα πάρω με βάση τα υγιεινά μου κολλήματα!Το την μια μέρα τρώω κ την άλλη νηστεία επίσης προκαλεί διαταραχές όπως μου έχει αποδειχθεί στο παρελθόν.Θέλει υπομονή και ενημέρωση γιατί εγώ όσο το παλεύω μόνη μ τόσο αγχώνομαι.Τέλος του μήνα θα ξαναπάω στη γυναικολόγο κ θα ρωτήσω..να δω τι θ μου πει αυτή τη φορά.Να, έφτιαξα κ εγώ ένα σεντονάκι!Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον κ τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## bouliana

θα διαφωνίσω λίγο με το νερό.νομίζω οτι όταν πίνουμε γενικά με άδειο στομάχι κ όχι μόλις έχουμε φάει κάνει καλό στο να μην κάνουμε κατακράτηση βοηθάει κ στην κυτταρίτιδα.κατακράτηση προκαλεί μόνο άμα πιούμε πολύ κατά τη διάρκεια που τρώμε ή μετά.πρέπει να περάσουν κανά 2 ώρες για να χωνέψουμε.δηλαδή το καλύτερο είναι να πίνουμε νερό μιά ώρα πριν το φαγητό ένα με δύο ποτήρια ανά μισάωρο.γενικά το νερό με άδειο στομάχι χωνεύεται σε 20 λεπτά.αυτές είναι οι γνώσεις μου σχετικά με το νερό,δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω κ σωστά. επίσης ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν εμφανισες καθόλου πολυκυστικές

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> θα διαφωνίσω λίγο με το νερό.νομίζω οτι όταν πίνουμε γενικά με άδειο στομάχι κ όχι μόλις έχουμε φάει κάνει καλό στο να μην κάνουμε κατακράτηση βοηθάει κ στην κυτταρίτιδα.κατακράτηση προκαλεί μόνο άμα πιούμε πολύ κατά τη διάρκεια που τρώμε ή μετά.πρέπει να περάσουν κανά 2 ώρες για να χωνέψουμε.δηλαδή το καλύτερο είναι να πίνουμε νερό μιά ώρα πριν το φαγητό ένα με δύο ποτήρια ανά μισάωρο.γενικά το νερό με άδειο στομάχι χωνεύεται σε 20 λεπτά.αυτές είναι οι γνώσεις μου σχετικά με το νερό,δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω κ σωστά.


πρώτα φορά τα ακούω αυτά για το νερό!! thank you bouliana!!! :)

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σας και πάλι κορίτσια. ʼντε πείτε μου καμιά καλή κουβέντα, κάτι να μου ανυψώσετε το ηθικό γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι ένα ψυχολογικό ράκος. Ζυγίστηκα πριν από λίγο και η ζυγαριά μετά από πολλά χρόνια έδειξε τον αριθμό 5 από μπροστά. Έχω πάθει τον απόλυτο πανικό αυτή τη στιγμή. Κάθομαι και μυξοκλαίω σαν το παιδάκι. Το 50 δεν είναι που με καίει είναι που με καίει ότι ουσιαστικά εγώ μέσα σε 20 μέρες πήρα 10 κιλά!!! και σιγά το πολύ που τρώω. Δεν τρώω και γουρουνόπουλο. Και όλα αυτά παιδιά με το νερό. Δίψασα και ήπια νερό και τσουπ από το πρωί έβαλα 800 γραμμάρια. Και ολόκληρη πίτσα να έτρωγα 800 γραμμάρια δε θα έπαιρνα. Δηλαδή συγνώμη τις επόμενες 20 μέρες θα μαι 60 και μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα τόφαλος;
ʼμα είναι τόσο χάλια ο μεταβολισμός μου τι να κάνει και διαιτολόγος να το συγκρατήσει; 
Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό βλέποντας το νούμερο στη ζυγαριά με έπιασε τέτοια κρίση που όρμησα στο ψυγείο και έφαγα δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόση μερέντα. 
Ειλικρινά ρε κορίτσια δεν αντέχω άλλο. Δεν μπορώ να μαι τόσο δυστυχισμένη. Δε θέλω να βγαίνω έξω, έχω απομακρυνθεί από όλους και από όλα και είναι αιτία αυτό. 
Και από την ανορεξία να σου τώρα ο φόβος ότι θα γυρίσω στα παλιά. Δε μπορώ να με ξαναδώ χοντρή. Προτιμώ να πεθάνω που θα πεθάνω δηλαδή γιατί το έμφραγμα δεν το γλιτώνω. 
Αχ συγνώμη για το παραλήρημα αλλά είναι το μόνο μέρος που μπορώ να γράψω τους φόβους μου και ξέρω ότι θα υπάρξει κάποιος να με καταλάβει γιατί αν περιμένω από τους δικούς μου σώθηκα. Μόλις πριν λίγο σφαχτήκαμε με τη μάνα μου. Δε μπορεί λέει να ασχολείται με τις 100 θερμίδες μου.


θα διαφωνίσω λίγο με το νερό.νομίζω οτι όταν πίνουμε γενικά με άδειο στομάχι κ όχι μόλις έχουμε φάει κάνει καλό στο να μην κάνουμε κατακράτηση βοηθάει κ στην κυτταρίτιδα.κατακράτηση προκαλεί μόνο άμα πιούμε πολύ κατά τη διάρκεια που τρώμε ή μετά

Γενικά είναι πολύ καλό να πίνουμε νερό μη βλέπεις εμένα. Απλά η δική μου κατάσταση είναι περίπλοκη. Εγώ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να μην πίνω καν νερό. Έτσι αφυδατώθηκε ο οργανισμός μου και τώρα που άρχισα να ξαναπίνω τραβάω ότι τραβάω. 
Έτσι και πιω λίγο πιο γρήγορα νερό αμέσως πονάει το στομάχι μου σαν να είχα φάει ένα αρνί στην καθισιά μου. Και εγώ ξέρω ότι η κατακράτηση αντιμετωπίζεται με την πρόληψη νερού αλλά στη δική μου περίπτωση πρέπει να ελέγχω ακόμα και αυτό. Και τρελαίνομαι. Ελέγχω όλα μου τα υγρά. Να σήμερα μετά από κάτι αιώνες θα βγω με μια φίλη και καλά καλά ούτε καφέ δε μπορώ να πιω. Πρέπει να μετρήσω και τισ ρουφιές του καφέ. 

Επανερχόμενη τώρα στο θέμα της περιόδου πολυκυστικές δεν εμφάνισα, μια ορμόνη μου μόνο ήταν χαμηλή. Αυτό με τη μήτρα που λες Ροζ σαν κάτι να μου λέει ότι μου το πε και εμένα αλλά δε θυμάμαι πολύ καλά. Με τόσα που μου χουν πει έχω ξεχάσει τα μισά. Πάντως αν και΄φύση άνθρωπος απαισιόδοξος με αρνητικές πάντα σκέψεις πιστεύω ότι όντως με προσεγμένη διατροφή και με σωστή κατανομή του λίπους στον οργανισμό τότε θα έρθουν. Εγώ προσωπικά πάω και γυμναστήριο για αύξηση του μυικού ιστού. 
Πάντως κορίτσια ποιος να μου το λεγε. Επειδή πέρναγα δύσκολα όταν είχα περίοδο και αυτές τις μέρες καθηλωνόμουν στο κρεβάτι έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να παρακαλάω μέρα νύχτα να έρθουν. Καλώς η κακώς το σκέφτομαι κάθε΄μέρα το θέμα. Χωρίς περίοδο μου φαίνομαι μισός άνθρωπος. 
Και όσο σκέφτομαι ότι όλα αυτά μου τα έκανε το ξερό μου το κεφάλι.

----------


## bouliana

ναι όλες το ίδιο περνάμε σχετικά με την περίοδο τουλάχιστον,mairy poppins ότι λέω για το νερό είναι με κάθε επιφύλαξη. 
πιστεύω οτι θα τα καταφέρουμε με την περίοδο,έχω ακόμα ελπίδες όσο οι γιατροί δεν μου λεν κάτι τραγικό.όλοι μου επιβεβαιώνουν οτι δεν θαχω πρόβλημα.τώρα τι να πω.για τίποτα δεν μπορείς να σαι σίγουρος.

το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να προσπαθώ, κάποια στιγμή κάποια επιβράβευση θαχω από τον οργανισμό μου.δν μπορεί.!

μαρίαfc μη φρικάρεις με τα κιλά ,διαιτολόγος σε παρακολουθεί είπες?τι λεει για τη απότομη αύξηση.?μήπως ρε συ είσαι υπερβολική?διαπιστώνεις το 10κιλο το πρωί που ζυγίζεσαι ελαφριά κ χωρίς ρούχα κ αφού έχεις πάει τουαλέτα ή ζυγίζεσαι αφού έχεις φάει κ έχεις πιει πολύ κ φοράς κ ρούχα κτλ κτλ.

εγώ λέω να ζυγιστείς αύριο το πρωί κ να μας πεις πόσο είσαι.κ μετά από μια βδομάδα ξανακάνε εδώ την ίδια καταγραφή για να σου πούμε την άποψή μας κ εμείς έχοντας μια πιο πλήρη εικόνα.πάντως ηρέμισε μην αγχώνεσε. ο οργανισμός σου αντιδρά έτσι μετά από στέρηση.μόλις τον ικανοποιήσεις θα ηρεμίσει.αλλά πιστεύω οτι μόνο ένας ειδικός θα σε απαντήσει σωστά.εγώ εμπειρικά μιλάω πάντα.

αλλά έχεις περιθώρια ακόμα για να βάλεις κιλά. dont panic.το άγχος κάνει κακό στο μεταβολισμό ενώ ο ύπνος κάνει καλό!

----------


## mariafc

*μαρίαfc μη φρικάρεις με τα κιλά ,διαιτολόγος σε παρακολουθεί είπες?τι λεει για τη απότομη αύξηση.?μήπως ρε συ είσαι υπερβολική?διαπιστώνεις το 10κιλο το πρωί που ζυγίζεσαι ελαφριά κ χωρίς ρούχα κ αφού έχεις πάει τουαλέτα ή ζυγίζεσαι αφού έχεις φάει κ έχεις πιει πολύ κ φοράς κ ρούχα κτλ κτλ.*

ναι με παρακολουθεί διαιτολόγος. Για την ακρίβεια κάνω το πρόγραμμα εδώ και 21 μέρες και γι αυτό έχω φρικάρει καθώς έπρεπε να χα πάρει τα μισά. Και η ίδια η διαιτολόγος μου είπε ότι αυτή η αύξηση είναι σχετικά μεγάλη. Μου το αιτιολόγησε όμως λόγω της κατακράτησης υγρών γιατί εγώ ξεκινώντας το πρόγραμμα άρχισα να πίνω άφθονο νερό χωρίς συναίσθηση. Αυτό προφανώς με επηρέασε και μπαστακώθηκαν μερικά κιλά παραπάνω. Μπορεί να σας φαίνεται κουλό και γελοίο αλλά τα μισά κιλά τα πήρα λόγω νερού. Φάνηκε και στη λιπομέτρηση που έκανα χτες. Λίπος μέγας πάτος και αυξημένα υγρά γι άυτό λέει τα αποτελέσματα στη ζυγαριά είναι ψευδή κατά μια έννοια αλλά τώρα ότι και να μου λέει αυτή εγώ ξέρω ότι είδα το νούμερο 5 απο μπροστά και με έχει κόψει κρύος ιδρώτας.
Μου είπε ότι λέει σιγά σιγά θα στρώσει το πρόβλημα αλλά τι να το κάνω εγώ αν στο μεταξύ έχω γίνει ντουλάπα? Μου μείωσε αυτή τη βδομάδα τις θερμίδες λίγο γιατί τσιμπολογάω και καμιά φορά κάτι παραπάνω αλλά τι να κάνει και αυτή αν ο οργανισμός είναι παιγμένος. 
Όσο για το θέμα ζύγισμα ζυγίζομαι πάντα με τα εσώρουχα για να κάνω και λίγο χιουμοράκι σιγά μην προσθέτω τσάμπα θερμίδες με τα ρούχα. Ζυγίζομαι λοιπόν το πρωί και ξαναζυγίζομαι το μεσημέρι και ήμουν 800 γρ παραπάνω και αυτό με 2 κουταλάκαι του γλυκού μερέντα λευκή και 3 γουλιές νερό. Θα πηδηχτώ από το παράθυρο που λέει και ο Λεβέντης. 
Ο καλός Θεούλης με έχει τελείως φτυσμένη. Όπως λες και εσύ ούτε μια επιβράβευση?
Και επαναλαμβάνω είμαι συνειδητοποιημένη ότι για να μαι υγιής πρέπει να πάω 53-55 κιλά. Αυτό το χω χωνέψει δε μπορώ όμως να χωνέψω τα 10 κιλά σε 20 μέρες με διαιτολόγιο 1200 θερμίδων.

----------


## alexandrita

υπάρχει μερέντα λευκή??????????
δεν προλαβαίνω τα σουπερ μαρκετ γαμωτο!

----------


## mariafc

alexandrita den uparxei merenta leukh toulaxiston egw exw faei ton kosmo kai de vriskw epeidh omws trelainomai gia leukh sokolata eixa faei ton kosmo. Kapoia fash loipon vrhka tuxaia suntagh gia leukh merenta kai apo tote th ftiaxnw monh mou. 
Einai paneukolo
200 gr leukh sokolata (2 leukes sokolates dhladh proswpika pairnw autes tou marinopoulou)
100 gr gala
70 gr bouturo (egw vazw super fresco)
Ta vazeis se katsarola kai sthn mikroterh dunath fwtia kai ta afhneis na liwsoun ta ulika to afhneis na phksei kai ligo vazeis se vazaki kai sto psugeio.

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ mariafc, πρέπει να είναι πεντανόστιμη....
Θα δώσω τη συνταγή στη μαμά σήμερα κιόλας!!!

----------


## mariafc

Είναι η άτιμη. Εντάξει δεν είναι και η νουτέλα αλλά προσωπικά με ξετρελαίνει γιατί λατρεύω τη λευκή σοκολάτα. ʼσε με και χτες μετά το υπερφαγικό που έπαθα μετά το μεσημέρι που την τσάκισα 2 βάζα μετά πήγα και τα πέταξα. Ακόμα τα κλαίω.
Πάντως αν την δοκιμάσεις τη συνταγή θα περιμένω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## alexandrita

Θα σου πω ναι... ελπιζω να καταφερω να δειξω αυτοσυγκρατηση και να περιοριστω σε ενα κουταλακι.
Οσο για την περιοδο.... εχω να δω 2 χρονια - μπορει και παραπανω- με εξαιρεση 2 φορες που πηρα χαπια και ηρθε.
δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινει,οι εξετασεις μου ειναι καλες,ακομα και οι ηλεκτρολυτες μια χαρα ειναι...
βεβαια ειναι νωρις ακομα,στην ουσια 2 εβδομαδες εχω ξεκινησει να τρεφομαι σωστα.ποτε ειχα βουλιμικες περιοδους με εμετους και αλλες περιοδους οπου υποσιτιζομουν.
Θυμαμαι οτι περιοδο ειχα κανονικη οταν ημουν 55 κιλα,αλλα δεν θελω να φτασω τοσα.
επισης,μηπως φταιει το πολυ τρεξιμο που εχει κοπει?γιατι το στηθος το εχασα ολο,οταν λεω ολο το εννοω.μου επεφταν τα σουτιεν,ακομα και το μικροτερο νουμερο δε γεμιζε.

----------


## mariafc

Και εγώ μία απο τα ίδια όσο αφορά το στήθος. Το απόλυτο τίποτα. Ούτε το τελευταίο νούμερο μιλαώ γι αυτά με επένδυση γιατί δεν άντεχα να με βλέπω τελείως πλάκα από μπροστά. Με κορδονάκια τα κράταγα.
Πάντως τώρα δε μπορώ σαν κάτι να γίνεται με αυτό το θέμα. Έχει μεγαλώσει λιγουλάκι και φαίνομαι πιο θηλυκό. 
Δηλαδή και εσύ Alexandrita μου είσαι στην ίδια φάση με μένα ε? Της επανασίτισης. Και πως πας τα καταφέρνεις? Στα πόσα κιλά είσαι αν επιτρέπεται? Αυτή την περίοδο της επανασίτισης παρουσίασες καμιά επιπλοκή όπως εγώ με το πρήξιμο των ποδιών? Παρεπιπτόντως δε λέει α φύγει το κωλοπρήξιμο. Σήμερα πάλι το βλέπω λίγο πρησμένο. Αυτή η άτιμη κατακράτηση και η απουσία λευκώματος με έχει καταστρέψει. Αφήστε που πρέπει μεσημέρι-βράδυ που για να αυξήσω το λεύκωμα πρέπει να τρώω κρέας και κοντεύω να βγάλω φτερά με τόσο κοτόπουλο.

----------


## alexandrita

Αααααααα ουτε εγω αντεχα να ειμαι χωρις στηθος και χωρις περιοδο,γι αυτο πηρα δραστικα μετρα,εκανα πλαστικη...
Αυτος ειναι και ενας λογος για τον οποιο εχω σταματησει να ζυγιζομαι,γιατι εχω ενα επιπλεον "βαρος".Αλλα ειμαι γυρω στα 52,εκει παιζω.
Ναι κι εγω ειχα προβλημα με κατακρατηση και πρηξιμο.καθε φορα μετα απο βουλιμικο (χωρις εμετο ομως) ημουν ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ πρησμενη στα ποδια,σε σημειο να μη μου κανουν τα παπουτσια μου. και το χειροτερο ειχα νυχτερινη εφιδρωση.μουσκευα τα σεντονια,γινομουνα παπι.τραγικη κατασταση.Το πρηξιμο οσο οξυμωρο και αν σου ακουγεται φευγει με πολυ,μα με παρα πολυ νερο....
Δεν ξερω αν ειμαστε ακριβως στην ιδια φαση,κυριως αυτο που με ενδιαφερει προς το παρον ειναι να σταματησουν οι κρισεις βουλιμιας,τα υπερφαγικα και οι εμετοι.
Περιοδο μεγαλη ανορεξιας περασα πριν κανω την πλαστικη,μετα απο αυτο βουλιαξα στη βουλιμια και στους εμετους,κυριως επειδη δε μπορουσα να γυμναστω.
Θα σου πω μπραβο ακομα μια φορα που καταφερες να αδυνατησεις και για την προσπαθεια που κανεις τωρα.
Μην αγχωνεσαι ομως για το ποσο δειχνει η ζυγαρια,σταματα να ζυγιζεσαι!!!Το θεμα ειναι πως φαινεται το σωμα σου,να ειναι υγιες και οχι αρρωστο και αφυδατωμενο....
Και μην ξανακουσω οτι σε παχαινει το νερο,ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι ειναι το μονο αγαθο που δεν εχει θερμιδες!!!Το οτι σε δειχνει παραπανω η ζυγαρια δε σημαινει οτι παχυνες,οπως δε σημαινει οτι παχυνα κι εγω μετα την πλαστικη.

----------


## mariafc

Ναι κι εγω ειχα προβλημα με κατακρατηση και πρηξιμο.καθε φορα μετα απο βουλιμικο (χωρις εμετο ομως) ημουν ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ πρησμενη στα ποδια,σε σημειο να μη μου κανουν τα παπουτσια μου. και το χειροτερο ειχα νυχτερινη εφιδρωση.μουσκευα τα σεντονια,γινομουνα παπι.τραγικη κατασταση.Το πρηξιμο οσο οξυμωρο και αν σου ακουγεται φευγει με πολυ,μα με παρα πολυ νερο...

Αχ αυτό με την εφίδρωση το χω και εγώ. Τώρα δηλαδή έχει υποχωρήσει αυτό αλλά την προηγούμενη βδομάδα δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσα σεντόνια άλλαξα. Η το άλλο έριξα τόσο ιδρώτα στο γυμναστήριο όσο δεν είχα ιδρώσει εξι μήνες που πάω τώρα.
Το ξέρω ότι η κατακράτηση και το πρήξιμο φεύγει με το πολύ νερό το χω διαβάσει απλά στην περίπτωση μου δεν ισχύει διότι εκτός από όλα τα άλλα προκάλεσα αφυδάτωση στον οργανισμό μου.
Όταν λοιπόν ξαναέβαλα το νερό στην καθημερινότητα μου και ο οργανισμός μου άρχισε να ενυδατώνεται απότομα είχε αρνητικές επιπτώσεις γι αυτό και αυτή τη στιγμή πρέπει εκτός των άλλων να ελέγχω τα υγρά μου. Να φανταστείς η διαιτολόγος μου είπε να μην υπερβαίνω τα 4 ποτήρια νερό. 
Γι αυτό με βλέπεις και γράφω ότι γράφω περί νερού γιατί εννοείται το νερό είναι το μόνο αγαθό που δεν παχαίνει αλλά εγώ με τις ανοησίες που έκανα κατάφερα να μην μπορώ να απολαύσω ούτε το νερό. Το ξέρω ότι το βάρος που μου προσθέτει είναι κατα κάποιο τρόπο ψευδές γιατί είναι υγρά και όχι λίπος αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις δε μπορώ να βγάλω έτσι εύκολα απο το μυαλό μου τη ζυγαριά. Τόσο χρόνια τώρα έχω μάθει να ζούμε παρείτσα. Δεν το συζητώ ότι οι σωματικές αλλλαγές πάνω μου είναι εντυπωσιακές και έχω γίνει πιο γυναίκα αλλά όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω το μυαλό παίζει ακόμα άποια παιχνίδια και δε με αφήνει να ηρεμήσω όχι γιατί έχω πάρει τα συγκεκριμένα κιλά αλλά γιατί φοβούμενη ότι ο μεταβολισμός μου δε θα χει αποκατασταθεί στα 3-4 κιλά που μου μένουν ακόμα να πάρω και βλέποντας ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο εγ για να τον ξυπνήσω δυστυχώς μετά η φαντασία οργιάζει και τα 53-55 στο μυαλό μου γίνονται 60 τα 60 70 και πάει σόι το βασίλειο.

----------


## alexandrita

Ο φόβος δεν είναι καλός σύμμαχος... μην αγχώνεσαι,γι αυτό σε παρακολουθεί διατροφολόγος,για να μη σε αφήσει να ξεφύγεις από το φυσιολογικό βάρος. Δεν είναι ο στόχος της να σε κάνει υπερβαρη ούτε να σε πάει στα 60 και στα 70...
φαντάζομαι θέλει λίγη υπομονή ακόμα... τι να σου κάνει κι αυτός ο δόλιος ο οργανισμός,δεν έχει περάσει και λίγα...

----------


## bouliana

πάντως η υπερβολική γυμναστική σίγουρα έχει επίπτωση στην περίοδο.

----------


## mariafc

alhtheia bouliana? Den to gnwriza auto. Akoma kai h mia wra thn hmera? Egw logw megalhs xalarwshs tou swmatos exw anagkh na kanw varh kai gi auto ousiastika ksekinhsa to gumnasthrio

----------


## bouliana

όχι ρε συ.η λίγη κ σωστή άσκηση κάνει καλό αντιθέτως. το να τρέχεις όμως τρεις κ τέσσερις ώρες ενώ είσαι υποσιτισμένος κ κακοσιτισμένος επιβαρύνει ιδιαίτερα το σώμα.τα κόκκαλα ,την καρδιά κτλ κτλ.

----------


## mariafc

αυτές τις μέρες συμπλήρωσα δύο μήνες από τότε που πήγα στη διαιτολόγο για να πάρω κιλά και να αρχίσω να τρέφομαι ξανά. Έχω πάρει 7 κιλά και συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια μου. Ευτυχώς πέρασε το οίδημα στο πόδι έκανα και γενικές εξετάσεις και προς μεγάλη μου χαρά η πρόοδος ήταν εντυπωσιακή.Επίσης αισθάνομαι και ψυχολογικά καλύτερα, πλέον δεν είμαι τόσο επιθετική όπως παλιά αλλά παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν στιγμές που το μυαλό μου με προδίδει. Ευτυχώς δεν προεξέχω από το πρόγραμμα μου αλλά υπάρχουν στιγμές που δεν μπορώ να απεξαρτηθώ από την καταραμμένη ζυγαριά και από τις ανόητες μαύρες σκέψεις ειδικά από τη στιγμή που το πρόβλημα με την κατακράτηση υγρών συνεχίζεται. Σε αυτόν τον τομέα πρέπει να παλέψω αρκετά ακόμα απλά ήθελα να σας γράψω αυτές τις λίγες γραμμές για να δείξω ότι ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Όλα είναι μια απόφαση. Η αρχή είναι δύσκολη και σίγουρα δεν έχω γιατρευτεί ακόμα αλλά αξίζει όμως η προσπάθεια πάνω από όλα για τον ευατό μας και μετά για τους άλλους.
Ο παθολόγος που είδε τις εξετάσεις μου μου είπε ότι αν συνεχίσω έτσι σύντομα θα επανέλθει και η περίοδος. Ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος. Μακάρι την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψω σε αυτό το τόπικ να χω να ανακοινώσω αυτό το ευχάριστο γεγονός.

----------


## bouliana

ευχαριστούμε για το αισιόδοξο post.μου χρειαζότανε τώρα που έχω ανάγκη από λίγη εμψύχωση.καλή συνέχεια.μπράβo ια όλα αυτά που έχεις καταφέρει.keep walking

----------


## mariafc

τα γράφω για να τα βλέπω και εγώ μπας και ξεκολλήσω από τους φόβους μου. Έκανα πολύ κακό στον εαυτό μου και δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή υφίσταμαι τις συνέπειες. Γι αυτό κορίτσια μου δώστε μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία γιατί την αξίζετε κάντε το τώρα όσο είναι νωρίς. Εγώ έπρεπε να πλησιάσω το θάνατο για να ξυπνήσω και πραγματικά εύχομαι να μην είναι αργά.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> αυτές τις μέρες συμπλήρωσα δύο μήνες από τότε που πήγα στη διαιτολόγο για να πάρω κιλά και να αρχίσω να τρέφομαι ξανά. Έχω πάρει 7 κιλά και συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια μου. Ευτυχώς πέρασε το οίδημα στο πόδι έκανα και γενικές εξετάσεις και προς μεγάλη μου χαρά η πρόοδος ήταν εντυπωσιακή.Επίσης αισθάνομαι και ψυχολογικά καλύτερα, πλέον δεν είμαι τόσο επιθετική όπως παλιά αλλά παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν στιγμές που το μυαλό μου με προδίδει.


http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/s...ravo/bravo.gif
http://thegirlfromtheghetto.files.wo...8/02/bravo.jpg
μπραβο τα πας φανταστικα! καλυτερα δε γινεται
ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραστηκες:starhit:
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σας, γεια σας, γεια σας. Συγνώμη αν σας κουράζω γράφοντας σε αυτό το τόπικ κάθε τρεις και λίγο για την πρόοδο μου αλλά είναι κάποια πράγματα που νιώθω την ανάγκη να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας. 
Όταν πρωτομπήκα σε αυτο το φόρουμ δε σας κρύβω ότι ήμουν αρκετά επιφυλακτική. Πλέον όμως έχει γίνει μέρος της καθημερινότητας μου. Προσωπικά με βοηθάει να διαβάζω τις ιστορίες σας, τα σχόλια σας ακόμα και όταν κάποια δεν ταιριάζουν καθόλου με τη δική μου φιλοσοφία. Ορισμένες συμβουλές σας είναι πολύτιμες όπως και το θάρρος και τα λόγια υποστήριξης που οι περισσότεροι μοιράζετε απλόχερα. Ακόμα και τα αρνητικά σχόλια είναι επικοιδομητικά. Βοηθάει πολύ να βλέπεις γραμμένα τα λάθη σου, να βλέπεις ποιο είναι το καλό και το κακό. 
Μεταξύ μας πάντα είχα αίσθηση του ποιο ήταν το σωστό και είμαι μανούλα να δίνω συμβουλές σε άλλους. Αν τις είχα ακολουθήσει πόσο διαφορετικά θα ήταν τα πράγματα. Αυτό το αν πάντα θα με βασανίζει. 
Τελοσπάντων δε θέλω πισωγυρίσματα. Με τον πρόλογο μου αυτό ήθελα απλά με τον τρόπο μου να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας για την πολύτιμη συμπαράσταση σας και μαζί να κινητοποιήσω και άλλους που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μένα.
Ξέρετε κάτι φοβάμαι για το μετά. Δεν ξέρω αν όσοι αντιμετωπίζουμε διατροφικές διαταραχές το ξεπερνάμε ποτέ εντελώς. Είναι ερωτήματα που εξακολουθούν να με βασανίζουν όμως μετά απο καιρό κοιτάω το μέλλον μου με περισσότερη αισιοδοξία. 
Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή έχω την ονομαστική μου εορτή και μαζί με αυτή συμπληρώνονται τρεις μήνες από τότε που ξεκίνησα τη θεραπεία μου. 
Τα καταφέρνω καλά. Συνεχίζω να τρέφομαι κανονικά πλέον (αχ αχ αγαπητό παστίτσιο welcome back to my life) το σώμα μου αρχίζει να στρώνει. Με την επανασίτιση και την γυμναστική βάζω μυική μάζα και μπορεί να θέλω ακόμα δουλειά αλλά σίγουρα δεν έχω την αποκρουστική εικόνα του παρελθόντος. Μέχρι και τα μαλλιά μου αυξήθηκαν και φαίνονται πιο υγιή από ποτέ για να μην πω ότι επιτέλους έχω και ένα κάποιο στήθος. Αισθάνομαι μια γενικότερη ευεξία και υγεία.
Το καλύτερο όμως έρχεται στον ψυχολογικό τομέα.Μετά από την μαύρη μαυρίλα που με είχα πιάσει την προηγούμενη βδομάδα που σας ζάλιζα με τα υγρά και ότι παχαίνω με το νερό σιγά σιγά αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Πήρα καινούρια καφετιέρα σας το είπα; Πλέον απολαμβάνω τον γαλλικό καφε με γευση καραμέλα ή τον νες μου χωρίς τύψεις (και με την κανελιτσα κλικ μου εσύ ξέρεις τι εννοώ). ʼρχισα και το γάλα και τους αγαπημένους χυμούς πορτοκαλιού. Διστακτικά μεν αλλά το έκανα και αυτό. Έχω ακόμα το θεματάκι μου αλλά το παλεύω
Έχω διάθεση επιτέλους, δεν κοιμάμαι κάνοντας ένα σωρό μαύρες σκέψεις. 
Ναι ναι έρχονται κάποιες στιγμές που όλοι οι φόβοι ξαανγυρίζουν, που θέλω να τρέξω στη ζυγαριά, που με βλέπω στον καθρέφτη και μου φαίνομαι χοντρή όμως πλέον δε με βασανίζουν τόσο όσο στο παρελθόν. Δεν ξέρω αν θα νικήσω ποτέ αυτά τα παιχνίδια που μου παίζει το μυαλό αλλά πλέον δεν αφήνω να με καταβάλλουν τόσο όσο παλιά. Ελπίζω να υπάρχει ακόμα χρόνος για να κερδίσω πίσω όλα τα χρόνια που πέταξα στα σκουπίδια, να πάρω πίσω τα δάκρυα της μάνας μου. 
Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία τα Χριστούγεννα. Επιτέλους θα φτιάξω τα αγαπημένα μου μελομακάρονα και θα τα φάω κιόλας. 
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι πολύ ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψω να έχω και άλλα καλά νέα να σας πω. Για να δω μήπως ως χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο έρθει και η περίοδος.

----------


## click

Μαρακι κανελλιτσα στο παστιτσιο βαζεις?
αν οχι, δοκιμασε ειτε λιγη στην μπεσαμελ ειτε στον κιμα και θα με θυμηθεις. (εγω θα εβαζα και στα 2, ξερεις :P )

σοβαρα τωρα, παρα πολυ ωραιο το μηνυμα σου.
μου εφερε ενα μεγαλο χαμογελο.

φιλακια κοριτσι!

----------


## mariafc

> αν οχι, δοκιμασε ειτε λιγη στην μπεσαμελ ειτε στον κιμα και θα με θυμηθεις. (εγω θα εβαζα και στα 2, ξερεις


Εννοείται και βάζω κανελίτσα στον κιμά και την μπεσαμέλ. Όχι πολύ ίσα για τη μυρωδιά και μου μου αρέσει και το γαρύφαλλο αλλά εκεί που πραγματικά είναι αποθέωση η κανέλα είναι σε συνδυασμό με μήλο. 
ʼντε δώσε και άλλους περίεργους συνδυασμούς. Έτσι προκύπτουν οι καλύτερες γεύσεις.

----------


## click

μοσχοκαρυδο αντι για γαρυφαλλο στην μπεσαμελ. ονειρο!

δε μουρχεται κανενας περιεργος συνδιασμος τωρα....
ισως επειδη τα περιεργα που κανω τα θεωρω απλα? :P

----------


## mariafc

> μοσχοκαρυδο αντι για γαρυφαλλο στην μπεσαμελ. ονειρο!



Α κοπελιά μήπως είμαστε αδερφές ψυχές και δεν το ξέρω? Η αυτό ή κάποιος σου μαρτύρησε τις οικογενειακές συνταγές. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. :smilegrin:
Καλά έχω μεγάλη τρέλα με τη μπεσαμέλ. Κάθε φορά που φτιάχνω παστίτσιο είμαι ικανή να φάω από πριν τη μπεσαμέλ. Πάντα φροντίζω να περισσύει λιγάκι και την τρώω σκέτη με τυράκικαι φρυγανιά τριμμένη.
Για τους συνδυασμούς γενικότερα μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Και εμένα όλα μου φαίνονται φυσιολογικά ακόμα και ο συνδυασμός παστελιού με ζαχαρούχο γάλα που έτρωγα στην περίοδο της αφαγίας για να γλυκαθώ τρομάρα μου από τον καημό μου. 
Ώρες ώρες όμως έχω έμπνευση. Είναι το μοναδικό καλό που μου άφησε η ανορεξία. Εξέλιξα τη μαγειρική μου τέχνη μιας και εκείνη την περίοδο με είχε πιάσει λύσσα να μαζεύω συνταγές, να τις μαγειρεύω και φυσικά να τις τρώνε άλλοι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια! είδα ότι μιλάτε για συνδιασμούς που ίσως οι άλλοι το θεωρούν παράλογο. 
Καλά για την μπεσαμέλ δεν το συζητώ, μοσχοκαριδο, κανέλλα και χαλουμάκι τριμμένο σταθερά μέσα!!!!

Εγώ κάτι που τρελλένομαι να τρώω είναι ψωμί με μαρμελάδα και σαλάμι! όσοι με βλέπουν με βγάζουν τρελλή αλλά είναι πραγματικά θεικός συνδιασμός!

----------


## herts

καλημέρα..αχ ρε Πωλίνα μόνο εσύ με καταλαβαίνεις..εγώ ΄τρώω ψωμί με μερέντα και πάριζα:shocked2:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by herts_
> καλημέρα..αχ ρε Πωλίνα μόνο εσύ με καταλαβαίνεις..εγώ ΄τρώω ψωμί με μερέντα και πάριζα:shocked2:


ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!! τοχω κάνει κιαυτό πολλές φορές!!!! Αλλά τώρα δεν παίρνω μερέντα σπίτι γιατί είμαι ικανή να την φάω όλη σε μια καθησιά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γενικά ο συνδιασμός του πολύ γλυκού μαζί με το αλμιροπικάντικο είναι απλα Τ Ε Λ Ι Ο Σ!!!!!

----------


## herts

το ξέρω...αλλά εμένα με κοιτάνε περίεργα...χαχα:bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by herts_
> το ξέρω...αλλά εμένα με κοιτάνε περίεργα...χαχα:bouncy:


Μια απτα ιδια καλή μου!!! Αλλά όσο με κοιτάν, τόσο πιο πολύ τους δείχνω ότι το απολαμβάνω!!!! Αφού δεν δοκιμασες ρε φίλε, τι το σχολιάζεις? δοκίμασε κιαν δεν σαρέσει τα ξαναλέμε, σωστά?

----------


## herts

σωστά...αλλά Πωλινάκι στη δικιά μου περίπτωση δοκιμάζουν..και δεν τους αρέσει...;)

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε μένα δεν δοκιμάζουν, μόνο αηδιάζουν που το βλέπουν!

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> Εγώ κάτι που τρελλένομαι να τρώω είναι ψωμί με μαρμελάδα και σαλάμι! όσοι με βλέπουν με βγάζουν τρελλή αλλά είναι πραγματικά θεικός συνδιασμός!


:wow::wow::wow::wow: μαζι τα τρως η μολις φας το σαλαμι στο καπακι τρως και το ψωμι με μαρμελαδα?ουτε να φανταστω δεν μπορω πως θα ειναι η γευση τους ολα μαζι αλλα αν ειναι σαν το χοιρινο που το κανουν με μελι δεν θα μου αρεσει καθολου

παντως υπαρχουν πολλες συνταγες με συνδιασμους και γευσεις που αν δεν τις εχουμε συνηθισει μας φαινονται πολυ περιεργες

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαζί αγαπη μου, παίρνω το ψωμί, βάζω πάνω την μαρμελάδα και από πάνω το σαλάμι κε τα τρώω!!!!!! καμια σχεση με το χοιρινο με μελι. αυτό που λέω έχει μια γευση γλυκοαλμυροπικαντικη!!!!!!! Απλά τέλεια δλδ!

----------


## mariafc

Ax Πωλινάκι μου το χω δοκιμάσει και εγώ το μέλι με την πάριζα. Θεικό. Παλιά μου ήταν αδιανόητο να φάω κάτι αλμυρό με γλυκό. Μια φορά όμως έφαγα στο άσχετο χοιρινό με φρούτα. Αυτό ήταν από τότε πήρα απόφαση ότι όλα συνδυάζονται με όλα και άρχισα τα πειράματα. 
Ειδικά το μέλι είναι από τα βασικά μου συστατικά. Με χοιρινό το χω φάει, με καλαμάρι, με ζαχαρούχο γάλα ότι να ναι. Η μάνα μου παθαίνει την απόλυτη φρίκη όταν με βλέπει να κάνω τέτοιους τρελούς συνδυασμούς. 
Χυλοπίτες με μήλα κανελίτσα και ζαχαρίτσα στο φούρνο έχετε φάει; Κόλασηηηη
ʼντε άντε μιας και τν ανοίξαμε την κουβέντα περιμένω και άλλες προτάσεις.

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρακι μου αμμα το απολαμβάνεις εσύ, άσε τους άλλους να λένε!!!!! Αυτό με τις χυλοπίτες δεν το δοκίμασα, αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω!!!!!

----------


## mariafc

εννοείται και δε δίνω καμία απολύτως σημασία. Σιγά μη μου κάνουν οι άλλοι κουμάντο τι θα βάλω στο στομάχι μου. 
Κέτσαπ με μέλι για σαλτσούλα έχετε δοκιμάσει; Με λίγο ανανά μιλάμε για την τέλεια γλυκόξινη σαλτσούλα.

Σας αφήνω τη συνταγή με τις χυλοπίτες και τα μήλα σε περίπτωση που θελετε να τη δοκιμάσετε. Μη με ρωτήσετε για θερμίδες απλά απολαύστε


για 4 μερίδες
2 φλυτζάνια χυλοπίτες, βρασμένες και στραγγισμένες 
4 κουταλιές ζάχαρη σκούρα 
4 κουταλιές σούπας μέλι 
2 μήλα ξεφλουδισμένα και κομμένα σε φέτες 
4 κουταλιές βούτυρο 
λίγη κανέλα


1. Προθερμαίνουμε το φούρνο στους 175οC.
2. Βάζουμε τις μισές χυλοπίττες και τα μήλα σε ένα βουτυρωμένο ταψί. Ρίχνουμε από πάνω τη μισή ζάχαρη και λίγη κανέλα. Βάζουμε κομμάτια το μισό βούτυρο και το μισό μέλι. Επαναλαμβάνουμε και ψήνουμε για 30 λεπτά. 
3. Ανακατεύουμε καλά πριν σερβίρουμε (ή το αφήνουμε ξεσκέπαστο προς το τέλος του ψησίματος για να πάρει η επιφάνεια μια ωραία, τραγανή υφή.)

----------


## polinaki1983

μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ Τελειο ακουγετε!!!!!!!!!! Το σαβατοκυριακο θα το δοκιμάσω σιγουρα!

----------


## mariafc

Σούπερ Πωλινάκι εννοείται θα περιμένω εντυπώσεις. 

πεπονάκι με φετούλα κανείς;
Επίσης άλλη διατροφική αμαρτία. Αυτό βέβαια το έμαθα χάρη στο σπιτικό τζιζκεικ που φτιάχνω. 
Μου αρέσει να θρυματίζω μπισκότα και να τα τρώω με λιωμένο βούτυρο. Υγιεινά πράγματα:smilegrin:

Δε μου λέτε δεν πιστεύω να μην τρώτε μίγμα όταν φτιάχνετε κεικ?

----------


## polinaki1983

Α καλα!!!!! Το μειγμα απο κεικ ενοειτε σταθερα!!!!! Πεπονι και καρπουζι με χαλουμι (Κύπρια βλέπεις) πλιγουρι με καρπουζι επήσεις!!!!!

----------


## mariafc

Χαλούμιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιι αχ κοπελιά απλά ψοφάω. Τρελαίνομαι. Θα μετακόμιζα στην Κύπρο μόνο για το Χαλούμι ειλικρινά. ʼπειροι συνδυασμοί με μέλι, με μακαρόνια ή και σκέτο είναι απλά κόλαση. Εγώ το βάζω και στον τραχανά.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Παιδια με το μειγμα του κεικ μιλαμε εχω ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!!!
Μπορω να το φαω ολο!!!

----------


## click

κεικ πορτοκαλι ε?
πολυ ωραιο το μιγμα.

και μιγμα απο βασιλοπιτα επισης.

τωρα για μερεντα με παριζα τι να πω?
περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοκεφτεδες :starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Χαλούμιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιι αχ κοπελιά απλά ψοφάω. Τρελαίνομαι. Θα μετακόμιζα στην Κύπρο μόνο για το Χαλούμι ειλικρινά. ʼπειροι συνδυασμοί με μέλι, με μακαρόνια ή και σκέτο είναι απλά κόλαση. Εγώ το βάζω και στον τραχανά.


Εσύ και όλη η κύπρος!!!!!!! Δεν τρώμε μακαρόνια ή τραχανά χωρίς χαλούμε. 
εγώ το βάζω και στο κριθαρακι, και στις χυλοπίτες, και σαν γέμιση στα μπριφτέκια!!! ΄Παντού!!!!

----------


## click

και στην αραχωβα εχει ενα υπεροχο τυρι, γινεται σαγανακι κολαση, θες ενα λιτρο νερο μετα απο καθε μπουκια.
φορμαελα νομιζω λεγοταν?

----------


## mariafc

> κεικ πορτοκαλι ε?


και όχι μόνο. Και βασιλόπιτα και κεικ καρύδας και κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής. Πλάκα πλάκα πιο πολύ μου αρέσει το μίγμα παρά το το ψημένο το κέικ.

Πάριζα με μερέντα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει. Μη μου βάζετε ιδέες. 
Α να σας ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά. Εγώ τρελαίνομαι για λευκή μερέντα έχετε βρει πουθενά λευκή νουτέλα;΄Έχω φάει τον κόσμο και τίποτα. Στο μαγαζί που τρωω κρέπα έχουν και απορώ που σκατά τη βρίσκουν. 

Φορμαέλα κλικ μου δεν εχω φάει. Με κολάζεις όμως γιατί τρελαίνομαι για τα αλμυρά τυριά. 
Πωπω βρε κορίτσια πάντως μου φτιάξατε τη διάθεση τώρα με το λέγε λέγε. Αχ να μασταν τώρα όλες μαζεμένες να τρώγαμε το σαγανάκι μας και να κουτσομπολεύαμε. 
Και μετά εννοείται καφές με κανέλα για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.:smilegrin: Που θα πάει θα σας το κολλήσω. Εδώ το χω καθιερώσει στο παιδί-σκυλί μου γιατί δεν ξέρω αν το χω αναφέρει εχω σκυλίτσα αριστοκράτισα που θέλει το καφεδάκι της.

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχα Μαρια!!!!! Ούτε εγώ βρίσκω λευκή νουτέλλα αλλά βρήκα άλλη λύση!!!! Παίρνω κανονική λευκή σοκολάτα που είναι η αγαπημένη μου, την λιώνω σε μπεν μαρί και την τρώω με μπανάνες, φράουλες, μπισκότα ...... Αχ και εχει καιρό να το κάνω..... τι μου θύμησεσ τώρα!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> κεικ πορτοκαλι ε?
> 
> 
> και όχι μόνο. Και βασιλόπιτα και κεικ καρύδας και κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής. Πλάκα πλάκα πιο πολύ μου αρέσει το μίγμα παρά το το ψημένο το κέικ.
> ...


δινεις στο σκυλι καφε??? θα σε δειρω

----------


## forty

παιρνω μια ασπρη κουβερτουρα απο τον σκλαβενιτη ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ!!ειναι σε διαφανη ζελατινα,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αλλη μαρκα μονο αυτη εχω δει σε ζελατινα και τρωγεται ετσι οπως ειναι.Αν την χρησιμοποιησεις με φουντουκια αλεσμενα και τα υπολοιπα υλικα για μερεντα γινεται με ασπρη αντι για μαυρη.Εγω παντως δεν τολμαω να φτιαξω τετοιο πραγμα γιατι ειναι αδυνατον να μην φαω ολο το βαζακι σε ενα 24ωρο :bigsmile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρια ελα στο chat καλητερα!!!!!

----------


## mariafc

> χαχαχαχα Μαρια!!!!! Ούτε εγώ βρίσκω λευκή νουτέλλα αλλά βρήκα άλλη λύση!!!! Παίρνω κανονική λευκή σοκολάτα που είναι η αγαπημένη μου, την λιώνω σε μπεν μαρί και την τρώω με μπανάνες, φράουλες, μπισκότα ...... Αχ και εχει καιρό να το κάνω..... τι μου θύμησεσ τώρα!


Να την η δεύτερη αδερφή ψυχή μου. Εγώ φτιάχνω τη δική μου λευκή μερέντα. Είχα βρει συνταγή στο ιντερνετ. 
100 γρ λευκή σοκολάτα
70 βούτυρο
100 γρ γάλα
Τα βάζεις σε χαμηλή φωτιά να λιώσουν εγώ το αφήνω να πήξει και αρκετή ώρα και να σου την η μερέντα. Βέβαια εγώ για να γεμίζω ένα μεγάλο βάζο κάνω μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα. 
Εσυ σε μπεν μαρί βάζεις μόνο την σοκολάτα και σε τι ποσότητα; Δεν ξέρω το χω δοκιμάσει και εγώ αλλά δε μου πετυχαίνει καλά

----------


## polinaki1983

Ακριβος τα υλικά που είπες και εσύ βάζω αλλά σε μπεν μαρί, όχι κατευθίαν στη φωτιά!!!!!! Δεν φτιάχνω μεγάλη ποσότητα γιατί όσο φτιαξω το τρώω, δεν μπορώ να φυλάξω τίποτα για μετά!!!!!

----------


## mariafc

δινεις στο σκυλι καφε??? θα σε δειρω 

δεν κάνει; Είναι λιχούδα και κάθε που μας βλέπει μας ορμάει. 



παιρνω μια ασπρη κουβερτουρα απο τον σκλαβενιτη ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ!!ειναι σε διαφανη ζελατινα,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αλλη μαρκα μονο αυτη εχω δει σε ζελατινα και τρωγεται ετσι οπως ειναι.Αν την χρησιμοποιησεις με φουντουκια αλεσμενα και τα υπολοιπα υλικα για μερεντα γινεται με ασπρη αντι για μαυρη

Σε μπεν μαρί τη λιώνεις;

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> δεν κάνει; Είναι λιχούδα και κάθε που μας βλέπει μας ορμάει.


οχι ρε κοριτσι δεν κανει καφεινη στα σκυλια.
και η σοκολατα ειναι τοξικη.
και τα σταφυλια και τα κρεμυδια επισης.
προσεχε :)

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι σε μπεν μαρί. όλες τισ σοκολατες σε μπεν μαρι τις λιώνω

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> πεπονάκι με φετούλα κανείς;


αχ τελειος συνδυασμος!!!!
οπως επισης και καρπουζι με φετα!!!!
αγαπημενες κυκλαδιτικες συνταγες!!!!

καλε μου τρεχουν τα σαλια με αυτα που διαβαζω!

----------


## POZ

κ το σταφύλι με φέτα κ ψωμί είναι..καταστροφικά νόστιμο!!Όταν ήμουν μικρή θυμάμαι τρώγαμε κ πεπόνι με αλάτι!αααχ.. κ λίγο κρασάκι..!!(τον αλκοόλισμο μου κ τον χαβά μου εγώ!)

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα. Είχα καιρό να γράψω στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ αλλά επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες διαβάζω διάφορα σχόλια- προτάσεις όχι για το πρόσωπο μου αλλά γενικότερα τα οποία πραγματικά με έχουν φέρει εκτός ευατού επειδή προωθούνται εντελώς λάθος πρότυπα αποφάσισα να αναστήσω λιγάκι το τόπικ για να γράψω μερικά πράγματα που θέλω. Δεν είμαι η κατάλληλη για να κάνω κατήχηση σε κανέναν, ούτε θα σας το παίξω ξερόλας, ούτε δασκάλα σε ορισμένα θέματα μάλιστα δεν έχω καν δικαίωμα δια να ομιλώ καθώς έχω κάνει τα ίδια και χειρότερα. 
Θα μιλήσω όμως για τη Μαρία. Για το τι έχει συμβεί στη ζωή μου όλους αυτούς τους μήνες και πως κάθε μέρα είναι μια μάχη απέναντι στην ανορεξία και την υπερφαγία. 
Πέρασαν 5 μήνες περίπου από τότε που έγραψα τελευταία φορά εδώ.Κάποια πράγματα άλλαξαν, καποια όχι, περασα αρκετές φουρτούνες, είχα αρκετές χαρούμενες στιγμές και ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται. 
Πλέον μετά από 8 μήνες προσπάθειας σήμερα κινούμαι αισίως στα 55-56 κιλά με ύψος 1,67. Με πολύ κόπο κυρίως από τα παιχνίδια του μυαλού κατάφερα να πάρω 15 ολόκληρα κιλά και μάλιστα τα τελευταία 6 κιλά κατάφερα να τα πάρω τώρα σε διάστημα 1 μηνα-45 ημερών. Αυτό το διάστημα έγινε μέσα μου το τελευταίο κλικ γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέρασα ένα διάστημα που είχα μείνει στάσιμη. Ήμουν ενα θλιμμένο κορίτσι, καταρρακωμένο από διάφορες καταστάσεις άσχετες και παραδομένο στη μοίρα του μέχρι που μια μέρα είπα φτάνει θέλω να ζήσω. Ταξίδεψα, είδα φίλους και έφαγα μέχρι σκασμού, μεχρι θανάτου και για πρώτη φορά μετά από τόσα χρόνια έτρωγα και δε σκεφτόμουν θερμίδες. Πέρασα όμορφα. Κοίταξα τη Μαρία. Γέλασα. Νόμιζα πως είχα ξεχάσει πως γίνεται. Γυρνώντας δε θα το κρύψω ότι ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά και αισθάνθηκα ένα τσίμπημα στην καρδιά βλέποντας το +4 αλλά το πήρα ψύχραιμα. Εξέπληξα τον ίδιο μου τον ευατό. Το κακό βέβαια του ταξιδιού είναι ότι απο κει ξεκινάει ο κύκλος των υπερφαγικών μου ψιλοπέρασα λίγο στο άλλο άκρο δηλαδή αλλά προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον να το κοντρολάρω. Δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα αλλά θα μαι ικανοποιημένη αν αρχικά περιορίσω αυτές τις κρίσεις στη μία την εβδομάδα. Πως μου τη δίνει που σε κάθε κρίση άγχους μου κατευθείαν σκέφτομαι να φάω λες και θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα μου. Ισορροπημένη σχέση με το φαγητό δε με βλέπω να ξαναποκτάω ποτέ αλλά με τις καλές και τις κακές ημέρες πλέον αισθάνομαι δυνατή. Ξυπνάω και μπορώ να σηκωθώ από το κρεββάτι, έχω διάθεση να βγω, εχω περισσότερη αισιοδοξία.
Ορισμένα κόμπλεξ εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν. Τώρα που προσπαθώ να συντηρηθώ εχει ξεκινήσει ένας νεός αγώνας, ενα νεο άγχος απέναντι στη γ... ζυγαριά όμως θεωρώ μια μικρή νίκη ότι πλέον δε σκεφτομαι " α σήμερα δε θα φάω γιατί πήρα 300 γραμμάρια". Αυτό το κομμάτι της ανορεξίας είναι παρελθόν για μένα. Γυρνώντας πίσω στο παρελθόν μου φαίνεται πραγματικά απίστευτο πως άφησα τον ευατό μου να φτάει σε τέτοιο κατάντημα. Δε μου άξιζε. 
Τώρα πια προσπαθώ να βρω τις διατροφικές μου ισορροπίες, το πρόγραμμα που μου ταιριάζει περισσότερο, θέλω απο δω και πέρα η ζυγαριά να λειτουργεί ώς σύμμαχος και όχι ως εχθρός και πάνω από όλα θέλω το καλοκαίρι που έρχεται να ναι το πιο φωτεινό της ζωής μου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω γιατί εκτός απο τα διατροφικά έχω να λύσω και άλλα πολλά προσωπικά προβλήματα και να παρω τη ζωή μου στα χέρια της όμως πλέον έχω τις δυνάμεις να το προσπαθήσω. 
Θέλω να ταξιδέψω, να κάνω φίλους, να ερωτευτώ, στο πολύ μέλλον να γίνω μητέρα και επιτέλους να φορέσω αμάνικο μπλουζάκι και να μην ακούσω σχόλια για τα λεπτά μου χέρια. :lol:
Εχω δύσκολο αγώνα μπροστά μου και πιο πολύ απέναντι στον δικό μου κακό ευατό αλλά δε θέλω να γυρίσω πίσω. 
Γιατί τα γράφω όλα αυτά θα αναρωτηθείτε μερικοί. Εχετε δίκιο. Δυστυχώς ζούμε σε μια εποχή που όλοι πλέον κοιτάμε την καμπούρα μας και βάζω και τον ευατό μου μέσα όμως αποφασισα να τα γράψω όλα αυτά γιατί τελευταία στο φόρουμ παρατηρώ διάφορα πράγματα που προσωπικά με έχουν στενοχωρέσει. Βλέπω να προτείνονται πράγματα για εύκολο και γρήγορο αδυνάτισμα που με μαθηματική ακρίβεια οδηγούν τα κορίτσια που τα πιστεύουν και τα ακολουθούν στον γκρεμό και πιστεψτε με όσο και να τραβήξω εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος άπαξ και πέσει κάποιος στα σκατά ο γυρισμός είναι δύσκολος και πιστέψτε με οι συνέπειες θα ναι πολλές και ανεπανόρθωτες. 
Σε άλλο τόπικ σε αυτό της βουλιμίας ανέφερα ένα πρόσφατο πρόβλημα υγείας μου. Ήταν μια περιπέτεια που πέρασε πια όμως με ταρακούνησε. Από εξετάσεις ρουτίνας βρέθηκα να ανησυχώ ότι πάσχω απο καρκίνο εντέρου η στομάχου. Θύμωσα, έκλαψα, έφαγα τόσο πολύ λες και θα εξαγνιζόμουν για τις μέρες της αφαγίας και θα με λυπόταν ο Θεός, είχα να αντιμετωπίσω τον πόνο μιας μάνας και ένα τεράστιο γιατί στα μονίμως κλαμμένα μάτια της. Ούρλιαζα γιατί να με βρει αυτό τώρα που είχα βγει από την αρρώστεια, τώρα που αισθανόμουν πιο υγιής από ποτέ αναρωτιόμουνα μέχρι πότε θα τιμωρούμαι. 
Ισως οι δύο πιο εφιαλτικές μέρες της ζωής μου. Όλα πήγαν καλά στο τέλος τουλάχιστον μέχρι νεοτέρας όμως είναι πολύ θλιβερό γιατί για μία ακόμα φορά βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπη με τις συνέπειες των πράξεων μου που σαν φαντάσματα θα με κυνηγούν στο υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου. 
Γι αυτό κρούω των κώδωνα του κινδύνου. Κορίτσια και αγόρια μην παρασύρεστε από μεγάλα λόγια, μην αφήσετε να επηρεαστείτε από λάθος πρότυπα, από ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις, από φιλικές συμβουλές. Θα μαι μεγάλη ψεύτρα αν πω ότι δε με νοιάζει το βάρος μου, τρέμω στην ιδέα ότι θα συνεχιστούν τα υπερφαγικά μου ή ότι δε θα ξαναγίνω παχύσαρκη όπως στο παρελθόν, καμιά φορά κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη και λέω έχεις χοντρά μπούτια, σήμερα το τζιν παντελόνι μου δεν κούμπωνε όμως είμαι ΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ.

----------


## click

μαρακι

μακαρι να διαβαστει απο αυτους που πρεπει
(Αν και αποτι εχω παρατηρησει αυτοι που τους αφορα, κανουν πως δε βλεπουν)

----------


## mariafc

γι αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα και εγώ κλικλίκω μου το μήνυμα. Και ένας να το διαβάσει θα είναι μια νίκη για μένα. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δε θέλω να το παίξω δασκάλα όμως αν και μένα μου χαν τραβήξει το αυτί κάποτε ίσως γλίτωνα απο πολλά βάσανα.

----------


## margkw

κοπελα μου συγχαρητηρια για τη δυναμη που δειχνεις! να ξερεις οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο...Και μην αγχωνεσαι για τα κιλα που δειχνει η κωλοζυγαρια!Ζεις και αυτο ειναι σημαντικο.Με καθε εννοια..Κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα.

----------


## mariafc

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κοπέλα μου για τα λόγια σου. Εσύ τι κάνεις? Αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα?

----------


## margkw

δεν αισθανομαι καλα, οχι..ειναι κάποιος καιρός τωρα που εχω ξανα ανασφάλεια με το βάρος μου.Προσπαθώ ομως με νύχια και με δόντια να το δαιτηρώ στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα..Ζορίζομαι δεν σου κρύβω, αλλά είπαμε..Μια ζυγαριά δεν είναι η ζωή μας..

----------


## zouzouka

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> σήμερα το τζιν παντελόνι μου δεν κούμπωνε όμως είμαι ΖΩΝΤΑΝΗ.


Έτσι σκέφτομαι κι εγώ πλέον Μαρία και πρώτη φορά είμαι περήφανη για τις σκέψεις μου. Ούτε εγώ θα κρυφτώ πίσω απ'το δάχτυλό μου, με ανησυχεί το ότι μπορεί να παχύνω, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο με ανησυχούν οι καρδιακές μου αρρυθμίες...πόσο τυφλή ήμουνα τότε, δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω......
Με συγκίνησαν όσα διάβασα για σένα, είσαι πολύ δυνατή που έχεις φτάσει ως εδώ.....και μάλιστα μόνη σου, με μόνη βοήθεια την διατροφολόγο σου....δεν ξέρω αν θα τα κατάφερνα
Σου εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!!!Μην ξεχνάς να ζεις την κάθε σου μέρα, έχεις χρόνια χαμένα να αναπληρώσεις :wink1:

----------


## mariafc

Να μαι πάλι εδω. Μου το ζήτησε η φίλη Eli να γραψω και σκεφτηκα οτι εχει δικιο. Περασε καιρός. Ωρα για αναφορά λοιπον. 
Παλι εδω λοιπον υπο διαφορετικές συνθήκες αυτη τη φορα. 
Απο το Μαρτιο που χω να γραψω σε αυτο το τοπικ μεσολαβησαν πολλά. Στην αρχη άσχημα μόνο άσχημα. Δε θελω να σας κουρασω γραφοντας τα δεν εχει νοημα. Δεν το κανω γιατι δε θελω να τα θυμαμαι. Τα θυμαμαι και πολύ καλά ομως κρατηστε οτι απο το μαρτιο μεχρι τον αυγουστο περιπου ανεβηκα πολλους γολγοθαδες. Επιασα τον απόλυτο πάτο ψυχολογικά κυρίως. Μου συνεβησαν πολλά. Πολλα και ασχημα που ουτε καν θελω να απαριθμησω. Ολα μαζι. Οικογενειακά, προσωπικά επαγγελματικά, περασα ενα φοβερο σοκ με θεμα υγείας. Επεσα και αρνιομουν πεισματικά να σηκωθω. Κλαμα, νευρα και οδυρμος. Και κουραση απίστευτη κούραση. Καπου εκει γνωρισα μια αλλη διαταραχη. Συναισθηματική υπερφαγία αυτη τη φορά. Δεν εκανα εμετους η κατι τετοιο αλλά περνουσα μερες ατελειωτες τρωγοντας οτι σαβουρα εβρισκα μπροστά μου. Απιστευτοι συνδυασμοί. Και μετα γκρινια, απογοητευση, φοβος για το βαρος μου. 3 μερες στερητικη διατροφη και 4 υπερφαγία. Ενας εφιάλτης ομως αδυνατούσα να αντιδράσω. Δεν ειχα δυναμεις να το κανω. Σηκωνομουνα το πρωι και ημουν τοσο ρακος. Δεν ειχα δυναμεις ημουν παραδομενη εντελώς. Και καθε φορα που ζοριζε η κατασταση στο ψυγειο, στο φουρνο ή στο ζαχαροπλαστειο. Παραλληλα η ψυχωση με τη ζυγαρια συνεχιζοτανε. Πλεον ειχα παρει αρκετο βαρος και δε μπορουσα να διανοηθω οτι θα παχυνω και αλλο.
Ειχα εγκλωβιστει στα προβληματα μου. Δεν εβγαινα, δε γουσταρα να δω ανθρωπο για να το πω επακριβως, δε μπορουσα να αποδωσω στη δουλειά μου και στο σπίτι ομηρικοί καυγάδες. 
Δακρυα ατελειωτα, ωρες μοναξιάς και φυσικα υπεραναλυσης. Γιατι δεν εχω φιλους, γιατι ολα μου πανε σκατα γιατι γιατι γιατι? 
Και τι εκανα γι αυτο? Τιποτα. Ετρωγα γαλακτομπουρεκο. 
Δεν υπηρχε τιποτα να με συνεφερει. Συνεβη και κατι με καποιον που μου χαμηλωσε ακομα πιο πολυ την αυτοπεποιθηση μου σκατα και απόσκατα. 
Το βαρος γιο γιο 4 πανω 2 κατω. Ο οργανισμός σε πλήρη αποσύνθεση φυτοζωουσα κανονικά. 
Τοτε τον Αυγουστο μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να ταξιδεψω. Ειδα το νοημα της ζωής. Ετρωγα ακαταπαυστα χωρις τυψεις για δεκα μερες, γελασα, ειδα νεα μερη. Δεν κρατησε πολυ η ευτυχια. Μια μερα πριν την επιστροφη μου ο εφιλατης ξαναγυρισε μεσω ενος προβληματος υγειας. Θα με συγχωρεσετε αυτο το κομματι δε θελω να το αναλυσω. Φτανω πισω, αφηνω την βαλιτσα και οι γονεις μου με μεταφερουν στο νοσοκομειο. Απο την απολυτη χαρα βρεθηκα στο κρεββατι του πόνου με ενα ματσο γιατρους απο πανω να μου κανουν οτι εξεταση υπάρχει και απεναντι η μανα μου σε κατασταση αποσύνθεσης. 
Ηταν Παρασκευη. Περασα ενα Σαββατοκύριακο κλαιγοντας, ουρλιαζα απο τον πόνο απο τον πόνο της ψυχης. 
Τη δευτερα ξύπνησα και ειπα ΤΕΛΟΣ. Πηγα και βρηκα νεα διαιτολόγο και της ειπα την ικετευσα για την ακριβεια κοψε μου τα υπερφαγικά βοηθησε με. Επισης απο κεινη τη μερα αρχισα να το παιζω αισιοδοξη. Σταθηκα στα πόδια μου και τωρα τρεχω να προλάβω τον χαμενο χρόνο. Αρχισα να βλεπω καθαρα πλέον τι εκανα στον ευατο μου. Ενα ενα συνεδεα τα γεγονότα. Παντα ημουν ο ανθρωπος για ολους, να περνανε οι αλλοι καλα και εγω δεν πειραζει, παντα εδινα και δεν επαιρνα πίσω και αυτο με σκοτωνε. Αποφασισα λοιπον επιτελους να ζησω για μενα. Σταματησα να γκρινιαζω, αρχισα να αποδιδω στη δουλεια, εφτιαξα τη σχεση μου με τους γονεις μου. Παλευω καθε μέρα και δεν ειναι ευκολο. Φοβαμαι, τρεμω οτι ο εφιαλτης θα ξαναγυρισει. 
Ειμαι καλα ναι ειμαι καλυτερα. Εχω λυτρωθει απο πολλά. Τα δαιμονια και τα κόμπλεξ εξακολουθουν να υπάρχουν. Τωρα τελευταια που πηρα παλι κιλα επαθα μια μινι κριση πανικού και ακομα τρεμω ομως πρεπει να προχωρησω παρακατω. 
ΘΕλω να ζησω κοριτσια και εχω χασει πολυ καιρο και μεγαλώνω και ορισμενα πραγματα μου φαινονται βουνο και δεν ξερω να τα κανω γιατι οταν επρεπε να τα κανω εγω μετραγα θερμιδες. 
Ποτε δεν ειναι αργα απλά εγω ειμαι κουρασμενη. Δεν το βαζω κατω όμως. 
Πλεον εχω θεσει τη ζωη μου σε αλλες βασεις και προσπαθω να περναω καλα. Καποιες μερες τα κουτσοκαταφερνω. χαχαχα
Διατροφικα δε μπορω να κανω κατι καλυτερο πασχιζω να φτιαξω τομ εταβολισμό μου γιατι εννοω τρωω λιγο σε σχεση με αλλους ανθρωπους εξακολουθω να βαζω βαρος αλλά οκ πρεπει να ζησω με αυτο. 
Λυπαμαι ομως που πρεπει να υπερπροσπαθω για πραγματα που για αλλους ειναι δεδομενα. 
Ισως να ναι αυτη η τιμωρία μου.
Εχω τοσα πολλα να σας γραψω θα μπορουσα να γραφω ωρες και μερες. 
Για αρχη κρατηστε οτι τωρα ειμαι καλά ή μαλλον διορθωνω ΠΑΛΕΥΩ και αυτο ειναι μια πρωτη νικη.

----------


## filipparas

Ελπίζω Μαρία τα θέματα με την υγεία σου να είναι πλέον παρελθόν, όλα τ'άλλα βλέπω τα παλεύεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς και ειλικρινά το πιστεύω και εύχομαι οτι με τόση προσπάθεια που έχεις κάνει και συνεχίζεις να κάνεις στο τέλος θα βγεις νικήτρια, δυνατή και ευτυχισμένη.

Στο κάτω κάτω εμείς αυτό οφείλουμε στον εαυτό μας, να δίνουμε τον καλύτερο μας εαυτό και να προσπαθούμε. Το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να μην εξαρτάται απόλυτα από μας αλλά το επηρεάζουμε σίγουρα.

----------


## dora_th

Μαράκι μου διάβασα την ιστορία σου και με συγκλόνισε . Με συγκλόνισε η απίστευτη δύναμη ψυχής που δείχνεις να έχεις . 
Κορίτσι μου συνέχισε να παλεύεις . Η ζωή σου χρωστάει και θα στα δώσει .

----------


## mariafc

dora-th, φιλιππε σας ευχαριστω πολύ που μπήκατε στον κόπο να γράψετε. Εχεις δικιο Φιλιππε το οφειλουμε στον ευατο μας να παλέψουμε και εγω πλέον αυτο προσπαθώ να κάνω. 
Πραγματικα το προσπαθω. Ειμαι πολύ καλύτερα ψυχολογικά, ξερω οτι τρωω σωστά τα υπολοιπα ελπιζω πως θα ερθουν. Θα θελα βεβαια καποιοι δαιμονες οπως ο εφιλατης της ζυγαριας και ο φοβςο της παχυσαρκιας να μην υπήρχε αλλα μην τα θελω και ολα δικά μου. Ας εκτιμησω αυτα που εχω και οχι αυτα που δεν εχω. 
Δυσκολος αγωνας παιδια η ευτυχια και θελει καθημερινή μάχη. Καλη μας συνέχεια. 
Αυτο που παντως που ηθελα να συμπληρωσω και ενας απο τους λογους που θελησα σημερα να ξαναγραψω ειναι για να δείξω στα κοριτσια που αντιμεωτπισαν το ιδιο προβλημα με μενα ότι ολα μπορουν να γινουν. Ολα αρκει να το πάρουμε εμεις πραγματικά απόφαση. Να μαι στέκομαι εδω και σας γράφω. Το μικρόβιο, το ζιζάνιο πάντα θα υπάρχει όμως οφειλουμε στους ευατους να παλέψουμε με αυτο το τέρας. Μικρά βήματα τη φορά.

----------


## Eli_ed

Μπράβο Μαρία μου είσαι παλικάρι :). Συνέχισε καρδιά μου είσαι στον σωστό δρόμο, άσε τους δαίμονες να σε τσιγκλάνε εσύ κάνεις μία διατροφή που εκτός από δύναμη σου προσφέρει και ηρεμία και δόσεις χαράς. Με τον καιρό σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα νιώθεις όλο και καλύτερα και θα είσαι και πιο σίγουρη για τον εαυτό σου και όλο ο δαίμονας θα μικραίνει και η φωνή του θα ακούγεται λιγότερο. Μέσα από την κόλαση που έζησες επέλεξες τελικά τη ζωή, επέλεξες να ζήσεις και εμείς θα είμαστε εδώ να σου κρατάμε το χέρι και να προχωρήσουμε όλοι μαζί. Δεν είσαι μόνη σου στην προσπάθεια σου, κανείς μας δεν είναι, έχουμε ο ένας τον άλλον και αυτό είναι πάντα μία αισιόδοξη αρχή με καλές προοπτικές ;)

----------


## mariafc

Δεν εχω λόγια Eli. Πόσο πολύ με συγκινησες με το μήνυμα σου. Σε ευχαριστω. Δεν ξέρεις πόσ κουράγιο μου δινεις. 
Εχεις δικιο δεν ειμαι μόνη. Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για όλα. Μαζι θα παλέψουμε. Αντε καλή μας συνέχεια.

----------


## break

Μαράκι μου διάβασα την ιστορία σου κ με συγκίνησες πάρα πολύ με τη δύναμη σου κ ταυτόχρονα μου έδωσες κ εμένα ελπίδες πως κ εγώ ίσως μια μέρα καταφέρω να χάσω τα κιλά!!!!!

Εύχομαι το πρόβλημα υγείας που αντιμετώπισες τον Αύγουστο να το έχεις ξεπεράσει!

----------


## mariafc

Σε ευχαριστω break μου. Ναι το θεμα υγειας ειναι παρελθον τουλάχιστον ετσι θελω να πιστευω δυστυχως η ανορεξια εχει αφησει ανοιχτες πληγες και πρεπει να μαι συνεχως σε εγρηγορση. 

Ομως ναι break πέρα απο την περιπετεια μου σου λεω πως ναι μπορεις να χάσεις τα κιλά σου. Μη βλεπεις που εγω εχασα το δρόμο μου ομως αν το πιστεψεις φυσικά και μπορεις. Δε χρειαζονται ουτε επεμβασεις ουτε τιποτα. Πεισμα, επιμονη και συστηματική προσπαθεια. Και εγω 100 κιλά ξεκινησα. 
Δε θελω να ξαναγινω χοντρη. Τρελαινομαι στην ιδεα ομως καμια φορα σκεφτομαι ποσο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος ημουν τοτε και ειχα πολυ πιο νορμαλ σχεση με το φαγητο οσο οξυμωρο και αν ακουγεται αυτο για τα τοτε κιλά μου

----------

